# The Bottle Cap Target



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

a few days ago, we met to set some steel balls flying.
The night before, two fools independently had the same idea.. :

A "steelball friendly" wooden profile protecting magnets in it to hold
bottle caps. - My oak prototype worked great - for almost half an hour..

Then it was lets say visibly affected..

So I built a new one out of POM, which will last a lot longer.

















I´m shooting at it from my standard 8 meters distance; the target is
30mm in diameter.








That POM is quite "slippery", so to prevent those little caps
from clipping when the bar gets hit, I applied some sanding paper.









Ricochets from hits underneath the cap (upper side of the POM-bar)
will wipe the cap off, too - so the effective target size is 30mm in width by
rd. 45mm in height - hitting the caps is nice to hear and of course
rewards with a decent dose of dopamine - It just feels good..

I plan to post a little vid of shooting at it later.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... waiting for the video.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Very cool can't wait for the video


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking target set up~~Thanks for sharing~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks tough ... but a lot of fun. Can't wait for the video!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that's cool


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's a great idea, Be!

....and for mixing in a few "Hangover" sized targets, maybe could bend a 90deg "foot" onto a couple of soup can tops?!?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the idea of practicing with targets that make a distinct sound (or explosion!) when struck!

Whenever you can amplify the positive feedback of a "hit", to the senses, whether by sound, or visually (like shooting "color reactive" targets) you are going to get more out of the shooting session....

Such exaggerated confirmation, so long as it is consistent with the act/action can easily, and more efficently penetrate, become useful, and ultimately help to imprint both the conscious and the subconscious mind.... I think....

Makes you better, faster!

.....and chicks dig it!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> I love the idea of practicing with targets that make a distinct sound (or explosion!) when struck!
> 
> Whenever you can amplify the positive feedback of a "hit", to the senses, whether by sound, or visually (like shooting "color reactive" targets) you are going to get more out of the shooting session....
> 
> ...


Hey Lee!

What a night, last night.. After a few bottles of rum, I read your post and did as

you suggested! - The neighbour had a few chickens (I left at least one there).

They had been sleeping, so I had to wake them up.- I wouldn´t say they were "cooperating"..

I dug that hole, put the chickens in there - plus the red shorts, wife says

those are a "bombshell" and an old, yet still functional fuse.

Then I covered everything with soil - what a mess! - I´m confident those

were no "groundchicks".. Anyway: After the air had cleared from all those

feathers and curses, I lit the fuse and: NOTHING!!!!

Guess what: Nothing! - No explosion, no sound (except for the cackling

under ground) I decided wait a bit, thought the chicks had to work out

those shorts first.. but I accidentally fell asleep..

When I woke up, I found that the chickens had left the scene, stole

my cellphone and obviously managed to draw "idiot" on my forehead..

I went straight to bed, trying to explain all that to my wife

Now I´m in trouble!..

I´m gonna re-read your post..


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

:rolling: Hahahaha All that and not a single shot!!! :rolling: Dam good thing you don't live in California, Be!! I'm afraid I'd have to give up my bed down at the State Hospital!!!! Hahaha

You're much crazier than me! :bonk:

:uhoh:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lee you have to get over to the next meeting in be's slingshot mansion 
I say no more


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

All Lee needs is a one-way ticket;

We can build something to send him back!

- and provide with some robust chickens to

soften the landing in CA!

- if the don´t explode! (but that seems to be unlikely)

My neighbour was staring at me.. in a strange way..

I said: wasn´t me! - ask Lee!



Edit: that StouPipe is really stoupid..

meanwhile the second upload (rd. 500MB)

is pending.. Although I turned off the shop radio,

used my wife´s cellphone because mine won´t

record vids - although it´s rather new, with Lollipop OS..

It´s very frustrating to TRY to "post a vid".. several hours now..


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

My camera still doesn´t work.. Meanwhile last night´s vid can be watched..

(Although it´s still being "processed")

I hope this is worth your time, I´m pretty angry about the hours it took.

And yes, the sound is massive.. so here:






- comments about what that shop looks like..

Yep. are obsolete. 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not bad shooting! Those bottle caps are pretty small ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------

